# A doe with antlers???



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Has anyone seen this yet? A better question, does he still get to shoot an antlered buck?


http://outdoorswithfrischkorn.blogs...ml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

To answer your second question: No. He already shot an "antlered deer".


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Sharp Charge said:


> Has anyone seen this yet? A better question, does he still get to shoot an antlered buck?


That is precisely why they do not word the permits as "buck" and "doe". They refer to them as just a "Deer Permit" and an "Antlerless" permit. And they added this wording to the regs:



> A hunter may harvest no more than one (1) antlered deer during the 2010-2011 season regardless of where or how it is taken.


So the answer to your question is no he can not shoot a "buck" now...unless of course that buck has no antlers.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Its bad enough when girls get hormone theropy to turn into a guy but know deer ? geez what is this world comming to ? I bet that girl upset a lot of does lol


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

Does she still go into heat? Ive seen some videos of gay bucks,maybe not gay?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

It happens more than a person thinks..Years ago Pa. had a Statement in the rules and regs..If a guy shot a Doe with antlers do not gut her but call the game comm. and they would send a Man out to gut the deer for them to study to see WHY..JIM....CL....


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Chastity Bono record??


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I believe you are all wrong. I remember seeing this before where the sex of the deer is what makes the difference. You have to leave the sex organs in tact so they be examined during check in. Why do you not field dress the deer in the field right after the kill? That way of course you then of noticed and then checked in correctly and still been able to take a sex correct buck.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Header said:


> I believe you are all wrong. I remember seeing this before where the sex of the deer is what makes the difference. You have to leave the sex organs in tact so they be examined during check in. Why do you not field dress the deer in the field right after the kill? That way of course you then of noticed and then checked in correctly and still been able to take a sex correct buck.


The hunting regulations specifically say "one antlered" deer, not one antlered buck.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Header said:


> I believe you are all wrong. I remember seeing this before where the sex of the deer is what makes the difference. You have to leave the sex organs in tact so they be examined during check in. Why do you not field dress the deer in the field right after the kill? That way of course you then of noticed and then checked in correctly and still been able to take a sex correct buck.


Nope, you're wrong. Check the regulations. No mention is made of doe or buck, only antlered or antlerless. There is also nothing about leaving the sex organs intact.  Never even heard anyone mention that before. Deer are not "examined" at check in. They are checked in , nothing else. No offense to some of you, but it's a little shocking how few people apparently read the hunting regulations.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

since i love a good debate, im betting if you shot a doe with antlers, left the organs intact, called a game warden out and he saw what was going on, you'd be allowed to shoot another antlered deer. i think the "spirit of the reg" is to allow each hunter one adult male deer per year.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> since i love a good debate, im betting if you shot a doe with antlers, left the organs intact, called a game warden out and he saw what was going on, you'd be allowed to shoot another antlered deer. i think the "spirit of the reg" is to allow each hunter one adult male deer per year.


If they do that then they better start rewriting the regulations because that is not what it says. I understand what you are saying about the intent of the regs being to target only one adult male deer but that could make the regulations pretty messy to include that verbiage. And besides if the hunter's intent was to shoot a antlered deer because of the hardware on its head then why would it matter to that hunter what sex it is?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll take that bet. I could use some Christmas money.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I can't even spell "esx"!  It's all about "antlers" or "antlerless".


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

FIRST HAND EXPERIENCE! I shot an antlered doe in 2004 in Warren county. A one side 2 pt velvet rack in Gun season. Had to check it in as my antlered deer and could only shoot antlerless the rest of the year. It was quite a surprise when I flipped "her" over and saw what I thought was a buck missing some gear. The ODNR were at the check-in station and confirmed it as well. 

1 of 4 antlered does shot that year in Ohio.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hmmm, I've got a buddy who works for ODNR I'm going to see what he has to say. The regs do say anterlered, but I don't think when the reg was written, they concidered antlered doe.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Hmmm, I've got a buddy who works for ODNR I'm going to see what he has to say. The regs do say anterlered, but I don't think when the reg was written, they concidered antlered doe.


Some of the guys older than me may be able to recall this for sure but I was thinking that they used to refer to it as buck and doe like back in the 70's and before but I may be wrong. I guess I always figured the wording got changed because of exactly this.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

The regulations read ( Anterless and Antlered ) Not Male or Female...As for the remark I made about the checking one in with the entrals intact that was a mans choice they just asked us to do it for them to send a biologist or what ever they called him,, out to study as to why this happens..I would not even think about it guy's ,,your chanches of getting hit with lightning is greater that you killing a doe with antlers...JIM....CL....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i love a good debate!! i hate being wrong and in this case, i hate the answer i received, but here it is straight from the ODNR, 48 minutes ago.

"it is an antlered deer, so it needs to be checked on an either sex deer tag, as an antlered deer. it doesnt matter what sex the deer is, the reason our regulations only refer to an antlered deer. you cannot then take another antlered deer."


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

haha, I stirred up a good one here it looks like. I know what the regs say, just thought I would through the idea out there. I know surrounding states have a specified buck and doe season and Ohio doesn't specify. It would be a head scratcher at first.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I remember reading that 1 in 180,000 female deer grow antlers.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

OK then, what kind of crackers go with my words I have to eat. I knew the regs say antlered deer but there are not that many does with a rack, for an exception. Man wouldn't the boys be confused with her, I smell what you got, but I see what you got, do I really want to breed with you.


----------

